# Cincinnati area foraging tips?



## dmsublime (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and recently I have become very interested in sustainable and frugal living and was wondering if anyone has some tips for foraging any produce in the Cincinnati area? I have some red berries growing near my apartment, but I'm a little skeptical of them and would really like to get some more reliable tips from people with more experience.
I am vegetarian and would love to start gardening for my own produce, but I'm moving down south in about 5 months and don't have the time or room to do it... so foraging is going to be my new hobby till then  any hints are appreciated


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If you do not know what the red berries are ... leave them be ... 

As to foraging tips ... in your area ... watch for fruit and nut trees that are not being tended. Lots of walnuts (or other nuts) on the ground ... same with apples (and such).

Stop and ask the land owner if you can pick up on a share. You will be surprised how many folks will tell you to help yourself.

Mother Nature gives us many a wild gifts ... :flower: ... some which other folks don't want.

:goodluck:


----------

